# How to properly dispose of a skunk.



## Hamilton Reef

Man shows skunk drowning on Web, drawing PETA's ire

An animal rights group is taking a Sterling Heights man to task for the drowning of a skunk that was broadcast on the Internet.

On his Web site, www.totallyworthless.com, Jozwick participated in a monthslong odyssey chronicling his encounters with the skunk, which he claimed was spraying under his porch on a daily basis.

http://www.macombdaily.com/stories/042106/loc_skunk001.shtml


----------



## WeakSpring

http://www.avma.org/issues/animal_welfare/euthanasia.pdf

My recommendation is to call & let your County Animal Control Officer handle any transport & euthanasia of nuisance-trapped skunks. Thats what they are trained & payed for.  Skunks are known carriers of rabies (whether actively infected or not) & shooting them in ANY part of the central nevous system is NOT recommended.


----------



## 22 Chuck

It is not only disease but courtesy. Why take your problem to someone else?? If the neighbors dont want it shot after being trapped just let it keep dumping the garbage.


----------



## Liver and Onions

WeakSpring said:


> [
> My recommendation is to call & let your County Animal Control Officer handle any transport & euthanasia of nuisance-trapped skunks. Thats what they are trained & payed for.  ]
> 
> I don't need to call anyone that is trained or paid to take of any skunk, ****, or possum that I catch. They're going to the bottom of the lake for a few minutes.
> 
> L & O


----------



## lwingwatcher

Liver and Onions said:


> .
> I would never live trap a common pest and release it alive to bother someone else. Anyone who does is a piece of ....... in my book.
> 
> L & O


Wait a minute....I thought ya were supposed to take them to town and release them to compensate in some small way for all the damned cats that city folk take to the country and release to be free...


----------



## BMoney

to be real you have a 50/50 chance of him spraying. Either he does or he doesnt. Its as simple as that. If it were me, i would wait till i see him again and try to shot him in the spine. It has been my experience that they seem to spray less often when spine shot.


----------



## lang49

tdduckman said:


> *Live Traps*
> 
> As a substitute for leghold traps, trappers may use live traps capable of taking only one animal at a time within 450 feet of an occupied dwelling and associated buildings during the legal time for trapping the target animal. Live traps must be checked daily. Any animal captured in a live trap must be immediately killed or released; it is illegal to take these game animals or protected animals live from the wild. It is also illegal to hold these animals in captivity.​


I've read this section of the rules before. What the hell is this supposed to mean??! I have never read any sort of rule that restricts trapping within 450 ft of an occupied dwelling. Does this rule mean that trapping (with traditional footholds and conibears) within 450' of a dwelling is not legal? Or, does this mean that trapping with a live trap further than 450 ft from an occupied dwelling is illegal? This rule is a confrontation waiting to happen!

-Andrew


----------



## WeakSpring

Page 10
Safety Zones Around Buildings
Safety zones are all areas within 150 yards (450 feet) of an occupied building, house, cabin, or any barn or other building used in a farm operation. No person, including archery and crossbow hunters, may hunt or discharge a firearm, crossbow or bow in a safety zone, or shoot at any wild animal or wild bird within a safety zone, without the written permission of the owner or occupant of such safety zone. The safety zone applies to hunting only. It does not apply to indoor or outdoor shooting ranges, target shooting, law enforcement activities or the discharge of firearms, crossbows or bows for any non-hunting purpose.

What is it you don't understand?


----------



## walkercoonhunter

WeakSpring said:


> Page 10
> Safety Zones Around Buildings
> Safety zones are all areas within 150 yards (450 feet) of an occupied building, house, cabin, or any barn or other building used in a farm operation. No person, including archery and crossbow hunters, may hunt or discharge a firearm, crossbow or bow in a safety zone, or shoot at any wild animal or wild bird within a safety zone, without the written permission of the owner or occupant of such safety zone. The safety zone applies to hunting only. It does not apply to indoor or outdoor shooting ranges, target shooting, law enforcement activities or the discharge of firearms, crossbows or bows for any non-hunting purpose.
> 
> What is it you don't understand?


you are talking about discharging a firearm or bow, he is asking about trapping how is that similar?


----------



## WeakSpring

I looked this up myself and found three(3) different interpretations. One under Live Traps, one under Safety Zones and still another in the Compiled Laws. V-e-r-y confusing i agree. The correct interpretation as explained to me by retired C.O . was "Live traps (cage,box) are not legal OUTSIDE the 450ft zone". Footholds and Bodygrips ARE legal WITHIN the zone.


----------



## lang49

Weakspring,

Thanks for the reply. What does it take to get the DNR to actually print something of this nature in the rules? Maybe more importantly, do we even want this printed in the rules- or would printing this in the rules alert the anti's and bring attention to an issue that doesn't need attention?

-Andrew


----------



## WeakSpring

I had to re-read my post a cpl times before it dawned on me what you were referring to. It was a phone conversation and it's possible he mis-spoke,
or that i misunderstood. I'll double check and post a correction if necessary.

I believe the Wildlife Division is responsible for publishing the guide,so that's the logical place to inquire.


----------



## Guest

Hello, 

I was the guy that made the skunk drown video "Faces of Skunk Death". I found it to be the most legal and most effective method I could find. I bought a large drum. Trapped the skunk. Covered the cage then dropped in the tank.

Only suggestion is DO NOT VIDEOTAPE IT.. PETA investigator today was on my property tresspassing taking pictures apparently for a lawsuit that they might be pursuing.


----------



## 22 Chuck

Illegal or not why would you want to give the problem to someone else.
Not much different than dropping off cats/puppies that are unwanted.


----------



## Guest

In Michigan it is not legal to move your skunk. Since it may have rabies. I talked to the DNR repeatedly, Drowning is the method they use. Shooting it would damage your cage and likely cause the skunk to spray.


----------



## Dave Lyons

There are more ethical and humane ways of killing unwanted skunks.

Are you a Trapper??? Or just a homeowner do his own control work??

Dave


----------



## Guest

Hi Dave, 
I am just a homeowner. Drowning is actually not that horrible of a death. It is basically one breath and then you pass out. Coming from someone who has drowned before. However Ethically I guess I could take the skunk out for dinner then talk to him for awhile before explaining why he has to die then feed him some pain killer mixed with poison. Or some chloroform, However I didn't see that as a option at the time, Nor do I know where score some chloraform.

I am not trying to sound sarcastic, But when you say "There are more ethical and humane ways of killing unwanted skunks." I would expect that to follow the more ethical and humane way..


----------



## Dave Lyons

Well seeing your just a homeowner you wouldn't have a clue what you have now done for all Trappers in the state of Michigan.

Its called using your head a little.

Being a Trapper and an ADC Trapper as myself. I really don't think a homeowner not using there head is all that favorable for myself or the work I do.

Also there are better FASTER ways!!!!!!!!!

Dave


----------



## Guest

What would be the better, faster way?


----------



## nightslayer

if your in the city call the dog catcher after you live trap it. they can relocate .


----------

